# LED Nightlight



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

well a few days ago i decided to hook up some leds on my tank to have a nightlight, since its in my room i can have a light on to see the fish when i cant sleep, but its not beeming bright light 24/7. I work in a auto parts store (advance auto parts) and we sell in our led/neon lighting section a ac/dc converter where you can have up to 4 switched lights on it. I also had some misc leds laying around that i have bought for my car or truck at one point in time and decided to use them on the tank. I used 2 12 inch blue led strips spaced about 5 to 6 inches from the center of the light (sticking them on the bottom part of the light i have that goes the full length of my 55 gal tank. I also had 4 led pods that have 6 leds each in them, 2 blue, 2 white. and 2 more white led pods that are a different design, more of a projector than a pod. got them all hooked up and pleased with the results. one day when i get agrivated enough by the wiring not being as clean looking as posible i will clean up the wiring more than it is. Im pretty anal about stuff like that. heres the pics

heres the converter and the wiring running along the back side of the light.










and heres the bottom side of the light with the pods and strips mounted. going blue, then white pods, then the blue strips, two white pods in center, then blue strip, white pod, and blue pod










and heres a crappy cell pic of just the blue lights on










Its not a very cost effective way of having a night light, the converter cost around 20 bucks, stips are 25 a pair, and pods are 10 a piece but i had all the led stuff laying around not being used and all i had to get was the converter.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks nice!I saw those lights one day while looking for things to make Monty look pretty,and my first thought was "oooh moon lights for the fishes!"

Glad to know others think like me,worried the hubbs may be right and that I have fish on the brain.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol. There is a lot more cost effective way to do it. We also sell at work a 36inch led strip in blue. And its like 28 bucks and a converter is 20 bucks and there's a cheaper nightlight than mine. And the use early any power and very thin to allow for easy mounting.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I know this post is almost a month old, but I found a really cost effective way to do night lights(providing it actually works). I am planning on building it today as soon as I can get the LEDs. It only involves using a few LEDs and resistors, wire, and a phone charger. Wish me luck.


----------

